# Modding the CM 690 II Advanced...



## Sproinket (Feb 19, 2010)

As most are aware, the CM 690 II Advanced is an amazing case with the drawbacks of what I believe to be, rather dull on the eyes. But of course that's nothing a little modding couldn't fix!

So, I've begun brewing up some ideas on what I want to accomplish with this particular case/mod and narrowed it down to 3. Now for me personally, I don't like things super flashy as I feel that things are much better in moderation, and staying true to remaining things organized and clean looking are much better to the eyes than crazy stuff.

What I hope to accomplish is just that. A blend between eye appeal without sacrificing organization and clean looks. I tend to think that if too much is going on, the eyes will never focus on everything as a whole which is why I keep things subtle. All case mods will also have a Windowed side panel as well.

Oh and I'm a huge Star Wars fan too in case you didn't notice 

So with that being said, I added a Poll to see what you people would or may rather see. Shortly later, I'll post more of the idea and design layout once I pick one and go with it. Of course the poll will help me decide also, so with that being said, on to the Poll!

*Choice 1) The Dark Side:* This build encompasses all that is the Dark side in which Star Wars fans hold true to their hearts. Designed based primarily off the Great Lord Vader himself, the case will showcase a Black and Red Scheme along with some sharp lines. When someone looks at this case, I want them to feel as if the soul of Vader himself is encased within.

_*Choice 2) He's no good to me dead:*_ Another Star Wars build, this one playing off of Boba Fett. A notorious Bounty Hunter, this build scheme will showcase a Green/Brown/Black combination along with some odds and ends to further play off of Boba Fett.

_*Choice 3) Frag Fest:*_ Frag fest is a rather simple build but nice to look at none the less. The concept is very similar to a design I saw before, and will resemble what seems to be a solid rock, blown open at certain parts with some jagged lines and accents. Red will also be used with this build to encompass the image of heat exhausting from within the blown open portions.


----------

